# New Inductions Started For USMLE Step 1 Preparation At Philmedics.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Coaching spanning over MONTHS will make you competent enough to take Step 1 efficiently.

Phil-Medics is a private institution providing quality coaching for postgraduate, international licensing exams and undergraduate exams. Live and online classes for medical students all over the world are in session.


Dr.Naeem Ijaz is the mainstream teacher there, he is ECFMG certified M.D, had been resident doctor in U.S & worked with KAPLAN official, as a multi-ethnic teacher.

For details, Contact Dr.Naeem Ijaz at +923334398846.


----------

